# My new wheels



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

I got a set of these, my favourite wheel, wrapped in Michelin pilot sports, I think it looks 100% better, more aggressive.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Not usually a fan of ce's but these look good on your car. Are they 19's?


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

ab20000 said:


> Not usually a fan of ce's but these look good on your car. Are they 19's?





Yes mate 19's:thumbsup:


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Nice contrast against the paint work, like that


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

awesome man, !! your GTR is one of the best condition i have seen/owned/driven. the wheels just look amazing!!!


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Lovely car mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Perfect. . .


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet motor fella


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks stunning.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

CE28n. A classic wheel. Looks superb.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Does look excellent, perfect choice :thumbsup:


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning mate... Very nice.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

loving that look!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Great wheel choice!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Good choice:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

They look awesome!

Not that I'd be biased in any way!


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, they are one of the nicest wheels out there for the 33


----------



## Siegerd (Jul 14, 2010)

Very nice R33 GTR ! and the wheels look good on it.


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

perfect man!! looks nice!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Spot on!!! Looks perfect


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

looking great !


----------



## shaun p (Jun 16, 2012)

The colour combo is nice. Looks really fresh!


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

They do look aggressive !!!!


In my opinion it needs lowering a tiny little bit !!!!!


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

XashskylineX said:


> They do look aggressive !!!!
> 
> 
> In my opinion it needs lowering a tiny little bit !!!!!





Your right mate, it needs to be lowered a little more, it's just getting the time lol


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

richardr33 said:


> Your right mate, it needs to be lowered a little more, it's just getting the time lol




Be careful while getting it lowered, you kniw how our speed bumps are !!!!

You wouldn't want to damage that lovely splitter !!!!!!!


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

XashskylineX said:


> Be careful while getting it lowered, you kniw how our speed bumps are !!!!
> 
> You wouldn't want to damage that lovely splitter !!!!!!!




I will lower it around 10mm on the back and 5mm at the front, that should be fine.


----------



## scummy (Mar 9, 2009)

what width ?
They look awesome by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

scummy said:


> what width ?
> They look awesome by the way :thumbsup:



9.5j wide, 275/35/19 tyres

Thanks for the comments


----------



## scummy (Mar 9, 2009)

275 on the front aswell ?


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

scummy said:


> 275 on the front aswell ?




275 all round front and rear


----------



## scummy (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats huge .. 
I got 235 on the front 8,5J wheel, and 275 on the rear with 10J wheel and looks huge , cant imagine yours . But if the handling is good , thats allright 
Mint wheels by the way


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

scummy said:


> Thats huge ..
> I got 235 on the front 8,5J wheel, and 275 on the rear with 10J wheel and looks huge , cant imagine yours . But if the handling is good , thats allright
> Mint wheels by the way



It's set up really well and it's grip is unbelievable, thanks for the comments


----------



## scummy (Mar 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

familyhorse said:


> I would like to see painting the front spoiler lip into red to be more consistent and chunky in the front!





Its staying carbon, keep your spamming to yourself.


----------



## przemson (Nov 8, 2011)

Beauty

If you would liek a drawing of your car I do realistic car drawings just with pencils and markers


----------



## MxS-PoWeR (Oct 28, 2012)

Lovely car mate


----------



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

Loverly car there matey.

The wheels are spot on imo :bowdown1:


----------

